# CNC Beginner



## thm33578 (Aug 7, 2012)

My name is Ted...I have quite a bit of router experience under my belt. I use a router for just about all my wood working...I even use it like a saw by trimming away unwanted material with jig saw...the use guides attached to the piece I want to cut with doubled sided tape. Works great. No need for a table saw!!!

I want to get into CNC routing. Anyone with advice about CNC routing would be appreciated.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome. Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.

Bill


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

if you post on the shopbot forum to see one you most likely will get someone in your area to show you theirs


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Welcome in the CNC world !

If you visit this link you will find some informations and tutorials about CNC. 
Feel free to ask me questions

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_Mjlpaikgv_ysvx0z6G6WQ


----------

